# $15 PC light for 10gal.!!!



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I've managed to make a power compact light for my ten gallon planted aquarium for only a cost to me of $15.00 (give or take a few cents). I had an old 18inch exoterra incandescent fixture, so I took it out and gutted it, keeping only the switch and reflectors. Then I got two full spectrum 27w 5600K desk lamps for free at my work and gutted each of them keeping the ballasts, lights, and sockets. Then I took the ballasts and their lights and sockets and wired them into the fixture, using about $5 worth of wiring and misc. hardware pieces plus some heat sheathing from the old lamps to make the light. I also bought four "legs" for $10 and added them to set it on top of the tank and Viola! a 300w output full spectrum power compact light fixture for only $15.00!!! Take that pet shop and you $250 power compact fixtures... ha, ha, ha...


----------



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice, yours sounds like you have the whole fixture..

I have a cord with the bulb socket at the end for my 10 gallon.
15w its kinda yellow so im gona have to find a whiter color for it.
My bulb cost me 10$ and cord was free.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

At the Home Depot you can buy little work lights with reflectors that clip on for $5 or so and then put in a full spectrum spiral-shaped power compact bulb of whatever wattage you want and get a good, cheap light without all the wiring. It is just bulky and ugly... unless you like the science expirament look...


----------

